# Austausch Bees LSD-Dämpfer



## Pratval (5. September 2003)

hallo Bergwerker

nach Dichtigkeitsproblemen beim Bees-LSD Dämpfer hat mir mein Händler erklärt, dass Bergwerk den Bees gegen den German A LRS austauscht. So weit so gut.

Wieso verbaut aber Berwerk an allen neuen LSD-Bikes (auch 2004) nur die DT Swiss 210 L Dämpfer mit Adapter?

Hier im Forum finden sich eine Menge Postings, dass auch der German-A Dämpfer mit der Standfestigkeit seine liebe Mühe hat.

Ist das LSD/LSR Konzept an den lausigen Dämpfer gescheitert?
Der DT ist ja eigentlich kein LSD Dämpfer (bliebe noch Manitous  Swinger Air 3-Way?)

happy trails, P


----------



## XC_Freund (5. September 2003)

Ich habe meins auf den DT umbauen lassen. Damit habe ich keine Probleme mehr mit Undichtigkeiten. Der DT ist ein 190mm Dämpfer. In den meisten 80mm Bikes ist aber eine 165er eingebaut. Daraus resultiert eine niedrigere Übersetzung. Das erleichtert dem Dämpfer auch die Arbeit. Ich fahre den DT mit 4,5 bar.
Wenn Du das Bike nicht umbauen willst würde ich eher auf den neuen 320mm Manitou SPV umsteigen (wenn machbar).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

